# Thanks to all my Non-Piranha Enthusiasts



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

I just wanted to write a quick thread to the users of this forum saying thanks for your continued patronage of the site even though piranhas may not be your focus. If you need anything to make your stay more comfortable, let me know.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I'd like a CEO leather chair, a 6-pack on the left side of the comp, and a hot babe massaging my back so that I may continue on posting!!


----------



## JAWZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I dont' see why people would want to post things on a piranha website that don't have any piranha's, it just seems silly to me.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

JAWZ said:


> I dont' see why people would want to post things on a piranha website that don't have any piranha's, it just seems silly to me.


 Very true JAWS, but alot of us never just started with only Piranhas and/or only have that kind of fish. Alot of folks in this board started out with different species and grown to love piranhas. Whether Ps are our only and/or 2nd interest, this is the best place to learned about them as well as any other aquatic life. We're P lovers and aquarium hobbyists also. And because we're consider hobbyists, we tend to expand our horizons with not just with Ps, but knowledge with other species as well.


----------



## JAWZ (Apr 16, 2003)

Point well taken!


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Good point Zilla....exactly why I created this forum in the first place....actually Innes bugged me until I made it!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

i am a cichlid fan have tons of tanks with cichlids and just the one P tank, however i do want a big bad @$$ed P tank now, just waiting to run into some extra funds.
i do believe i suggested this forum along with some others too like the feeding section :







:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Xenon said:


> actually Innes bugged me until I made it!


 Yeah this forum was made so that I can talk about non-piranhas as well as piranhas - I just like fish in general









but others came for my wondefull advice :







:


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

i came to meet hot chicks no suck luck yet! lmao!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

thoroughbred said:


> i came to meet hot chicks no suck luck yet! lmao!


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

...well i can recall atleast supporting this sectio though Innes LOL, ill take credit for the feeding section though :smile: ...the bugging to get it started :smile:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Everyone on this site has given it great suggestions....pretty much everything on here is due to someones suggestion...


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Everyone on this site has given it great suggestions....pretty much everything on here is due to someones suggestion...


 True that, Mike..

We can also thank ourselves and the others who ask questions.. for it wasn't for each other, we wouldn't be as well and informative as we are.


----------



## mdemers883 (Jan 9, 2003)

well mike you could follow me in a strict drug regimen to keep our minds limber









Mark


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> JAWZ said:
> 
> 
> > I dont' see why people would want to post things on a piranha website that don't have any piranha's, it just seems silly to me.
> ...

































words of a true hobbyist..


----------



## unxchange (Mar 4, 2003)

Piranhas are illegal in my state, I do not have any Piranhas, I do not know anyone that can get me anything but Red bellies, and yet I post here. Because I like it here.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ditto


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Xenon said:


> Good point Zilla....exactly why I created this forum in the first place....actually Innes bugged me until I made it!


 thank god for you and Innes because I use to not own piranhas and I like to learn about all fish. I want to be an icthyologist.
thanks Innes and xenon.


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

awhile back i was hoping to get 3 red bellied p's for my 55 but after numerous arguing with my g/f over our three year old son i compromised and said i will stick with cichlids and respect her side so i may not have any p's but all three of my cichlid tanks rock


----------



## bgshortys (Apr 7, 2003)

I like this fourm becaues i don't own any Piranhas yet







. I will when I move this summer though.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

bgshortys said:


> I like this fourm becaues i don't own any Piranhas yet
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 ditto again







I've just got the summer, and then I'll transfer..


----------

